
Ruby on Rails is out: major coding bootcamp ditches it, due to waning interest - sagivo
https://thenextweb.com/dd/2017/07/26/ruby-rails-major-coding-bootcamp-ditches-due-waning-interest/#.tnw_eFHcmiDL
======
jmknoll
"Watson specifically brought up the trend towards single-page web
applications, which Node.js excels at, and Rails has yet to fully adopt."

I'm considerably less bearish on Rails than this article. My go-to stack,
especially for prototyping and rapid product development, is a Rails API and a
React Frontend or React Native mobile client. There's a gem for every common
problem that I'm going to run into, and this setup "just works" for 90% of
what I need to do, which is some flavor of CRUD mobile and web apps.

I feel like I've given Node an honest chance, and it definitely excels for
real-time and high-performance apps, but for a basic web app, development
feels slow and cumbersome.

Is there something that I'm missing about Node? This article mentions it being
great for SPAs. What makes Node better for an SPA than a Rails or Django API-
only app? And if there is something that makes it better, are there frameworks
to make Node development for basic CRUD apps more productive? I tried Sails
for a bit, but found it kind of lacking.

~~~
guu
The main benefits I can see for node are performance, ability to use the same
language on front and back end, and possibly easier server side rendering for
SPA applications.

I don't think node comes out ahead in basic CRUD productivity as the rails
ecosystem has many robust gems, established patterns, and documentation due to
its maturity. They've recently added yarn and webpack integration as well so
the core team seems well aware of the interest in SPA support.

It's a little tough to gauge though, since rails is a close to all inclusive
framework while node's frameworks (ex: express) tend to favor smaller pieces
you combine together yourself. There are pros and cons either way.

------
danso
> _Replacing it is a Java course, which will emphasize the Spring application
> development framework. This can be used in a variety of contexts — from
> back-end services, to mobile and web applications._

The cycle has completed. If there was anything that Ruby and RoR seemed like a
salve to, it was Java (and perhaps C#/ASP) web frameworks.

~~~
ChickeNES
Ick, I'd rather write a CGI backend in C than even touch Spring after having
to use it for a consulting job.

~~~
indemnity
Spring, or Spring Boot? The latter I can live with...

------
antfarm
I think JAVA is a good choice for a bootcamp, not because of any merits of its
own, but because there are a lot more opportunities for beginner/intermediate
level JAVA developers than there are for beginner/intermediate level Rails
developers. Also, starting out with something as opinionated as Rails might
harm you in the long term. JAVA, once you're over it, leaves you with less
things to unlearn.

~~~
ChickeNES
At least from what I've seen, RoR jobs outnumber Java jobs 3:1, unless you're
looking at enterprise jobs, and, well, who wants to do that?

~~~
pjmlp
Anyone that values the perks, vacation days, not having to answer emails/phone
calls outside working hours, being able to work remotely without issues,
getting software just by issuing a change request given project budgets.

